# Cruze 0-60 time



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds about right including trifecta + aftermarket intake


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

8.9 with a tune and a intake? That's awful!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> 8.9 with a tune and a intake? That's awful!


Car and Driver got 8.9 stock on the LTZ.

That would be great numbers for the Eco model, but the 2LT should be low 8 I would think.

*Specifications*


*VEHICLE TYPE:* front-engine, front-wheel-drive, 5-passenger, 4-door sedan 

*PRICE AS TESTED:* $25,460 (base price: $22,695) 

*ENGINE TYPE:* Turbocharged and intercooled inline-4, iron block and aluminum head 

*Displacement:* 83 cu in, 1364 cc 
*Power (SAE net):* 138 bhp @ 4900 rpm 
*Torque (SAE net):* 148 lb-ft @ 1850 rpm 

*TRANSMISSION:* 6-speed automatic with manumatic shifting 

*DIMENSIONS:*
*Wheelbase:* 105.7 in *Length: *181.0 in 
*Width:* 70.7 in *Height:* 58.1 in 
*Curb weight:* 3206 lb 

*C/D TEST RESULTS: *
Zero to 60 mph: 8.9 sec 
Zero to 100 mph: 27.8 sec 
Street start, 5–60 mph: 9.4 sec 
Standing ¼-mile: 17.0 sec @ 82 mph 
Top speed (drag limited): 124 mph 
Braking, 70–0 mph: 181 ft 
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.85 g 
*FUEL ECONOMY:*
EPA city/highway driving: 24/36 mpg 
_C/D_ observed: 25 mpg


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't the Eco be faster because it's lighter??


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

SBK15 said:


> Wouldn't the Eco be faster because it's lighter??


Gear ratio is taller.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Car and Driver got 8.9 stock on the LTZ.
> 
> That would be great numbers for the Eco model, but the 2LT should be low 8 I would think.


Actually the Eco is the quickest of all the Cruze models due to it being lighter and having a manual gear box. A Eco will run a 8.1 second 0-60 and a 16.2 quarter mile according to Motortrend.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Actually the Eco is the quickest of all the Cruze models due to it being lighter and having a manual gear box. A Eco will run a 8.1 second 0-60 and a 16.2 quarter mile according to Motortrend.


ECO is the way to go in the 2011MY if you want to be quickest in a fuel economy car... :th_coolio:

2012MY will be the 1.4L M6 LTZ cause its got shorter gears... I guess we will see with the extra weight tho where it lies..


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I have heard that a few reviews said that it was the fastest.

However:

Every review and video I have seen places it in the 10 second range. GM in Feb 2011 even started saying it was 10 seconds.

Mpgomatic put it at 10 seconds in their test.

CarandDriver never tested it, but estimated it at between 8.9 and 9.8.

I would love one of the members here to show otherwise, but I am pretty sure the final production vehicle is 9.8 - 10 for the manual and 8.9 - 9.2 for the automatic. GM rates the Automatic as quicker.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea like I was saying this was one run from a dead stop...not sure on how level the ground was but ill try another crack at it cuz it was definitely slower than I expected.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I have heard that a few reviews said that it was the fastest.
> 
> However:
> 
> ...


I'll trust actual test numbers over estimates any day....

I drove a 1.4T automatic (not sure the exact trim) and it was considerably slower than my manual Eco.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'll trust actual test numbers over estimates any day....
> 
> I drove a 1.4T automatic (not sure the exact trim) and it was considerably slower than my manual Eco.


I can also agree on this... drove an auto back to back and it was a noticeable difference...


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Actually the Eco is the quickest of all the Cruze models due to it being lighter and having a manual gear box. A Eco will run a 8.1 second 0-60 and a 16.2 quarter mile according to Motortrend.


Not true. In europe we have the vcdi 2.0 diesel - 8.5 sec..
Cheers from DK


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'll trust actual test numbers over estimates any day....
> 
> I drove a 1.4T automatic (not sure the exact trim) and it was considerably slower than my manual Eco.


I was talking tests, and saying the estimates support it.

The Cruze Cruze 2.0 VCDI with a german tune and a M/T with shorter gears has set the fastest time, at 186hp it achieved 8 seconds flat. Its only available in germany (18in tires, trim package, different exaust ect.).

If after all the work they put into that version, there is no way the stock 138hp is running 8.1 seconds, not with its gear ratio and hp. Even with the weight differential of 200 lbs give or take. (so .2 seconds theoretically)

I cant even find an article to support the 8.1 seconds, only copy and pastes that read the same across forums.

I would love to see some members post their real times on the Eco. But none of the test I can find on any site, nor GM support that low of speeds.
GM confirmed the A/T on the Eco was faster in one of their press releases. Also one of the most common things said in the review of the 2 versions is the manual feels faster, even though its not. SO much for butt dyno.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

LTZ was faster but not anymore, 2012 LTZ dropped the overall ratios to 3.53 over 3.87 that seems small diff of .35 but trust me I am not happy with it, the pick up is no more good. so who so ever said 2012 LTZ is faster, is wrong, and no way. I have 2011 LTZ got the TCM update, man not happy at all.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

A couple things. 

1. Car mag 0-60s are under controlled circumstances on a private track with accurate equipment. Your number will be a guesstimate at best unless you have some kind of proper testing equipment. 

2. Car magazines tend to use the brake torquing technique when calculating 0-60 on automatic cars. The process is basically left foot on the brake and right foot on the gas, rev it as far as it will let you and release brake. The engine will start closer to its peak and you will spend less time waiting for the turbo to spool. This is not something you should do on a regular basis but just something you should know of why your number isn't directly comparable. 

3. My Eco 6MT is pretty light on its feet, id say its about as quick as my old 6mt TSX from a seat of the pants perspective.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Our Eco is running a solid 6.7 seconds 0-60 via OT-2 data logger, nit bad with just a Injen intake, our test hot side pipe and the newest Trifecta tune. We are going to be building the cold side pipe soon with a bov setup and making a block off plate for the stock one. Hopefully with both pipes and a small hit of meth we can see a low 6 second pull, then onto the exhaust.
Later
Steve


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Our Eco is running a solid 6.7 seconds 0-60 via OT-2 data logger, nit bad with just a Injen intake, our test hot side pipe and the newest Trifecta tune. We are going to be building the cold side pipe soon with a bov setup and making a block off plate for the stock one. Hopefully with both pipes and a small hit of meth we can see a low 6 second pull, then onto the exhaust.
> Later
> Steve



Yes please! How is the new tune?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I must say I don't know much about gear ratios. So a little help from the ones who do would be appreciated. Quazar has the numbers on the Sonics six speed manual. Found it somewhere online. 

How does the gears on that transmission compare to the Eco? 

I'm on my phone so I can't lol it up and paste


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I lied. Here are the gear ratios on the sonic. M/t

Sonic First Gear Ratio –3.72:1 Second Gear Ratio -2.05:1 Third Gear Ratio -1.30:1 Fourth Gear Ratio -0.96:1 Fifth Gear Ratio -0.74:1 Sixth Gear Ratio -0.61:1 Reverse Ratio -3.54:1 Final Drive Axle Ratio -3.65:1

Are these good gear ratios?

Apparently the ecos first two gears are slightly higher.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...current Cruze *Eco* M32-6 (RPO: MF3) transmission ratios are:

Axle = 3.833:1
6th = 0.614:1
5th = 0.744:1
4th = 0.959:1
3rd = 1.302:1
2nd = 2.158:1
1st = 3.818:1
Rev = 3.545:1


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

2011 Eco ratios are

Manual - 4.27/2.16/1.30/.96/.74/.61 with 3.83 final
Automatic 4.58/2.96/1.91/1.44/1.00/.74 with 3.87 final


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

So again will he sonic transmission be just as quick or what?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Our Eco is running a solid 6.7 seconds 0-60 via OT-2 data logger, nit bad with just a Injen intake, our test hot side pipe and the newest Trifecta tune. We are going to be building the cold side pipe soon with a bov setup and making a block off plate for the stock one. Hopefully with both pipes and a small hit of meth we can see a low 6 second pull, then onto the exhaust.
> Later
> Steve


Those are the numbers I was hoping to hear. Can't wait to see how it all comes out


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Gave it another run today with the TC off and got 8.4 seconds


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Gave it another run today with the TC off and got 8.4 seconds


8.4 with trifecta? isnt stock in the mid 8's?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> 8.4 with trifecta? isnt stock in the mid 8's?


Maybe with a rolling start. Somebody try it. Highly doubt you get mid 8 in a bone stock cruze.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Maybe with a rolling start. Somebody try it. Highly doubt you get mid 8 in a bone stock cruze.


As long as I don't forget I will try this on my ECO MT today after work...

I will log it and post the excel file so you can see the data. I have a feeling I won't be sub 9 seconds... 

BTW car has an intake... 500 miles with it on so its fully adapted...

Should be close to stock numbers I would say...

More info to come later today.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I couldn't wait... plus I knew I would forget and I had nothing else to do on my lunch break...

Did multiple logs ( I can pull out the data at some point if needed)

AVG 8.6 seconds

Max 9.3 seconds
Min 8.3 seconds

Full tank of gas (literally 20 miles on it) 
slipped clutch around 2500-3000RPM to launch with traction control off...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hm-m-m-m, 0-60 mph in *6.7* seconds equates to around *15.1 sec* @ *92.5 mph* through the ¼-mile, that's _quite_ a lot faster than either *Car & Driver* or *Motortrend* have tested:

• *Cruze 2LT 6A* (axle: 3.87; *3170 lbs*): *8.0 sec* (0-60); *16.4 sec* @ *85.0 mph* (C&D May'11)
• *Cruze Eco 6M* (axle: 3.83; *3050 lbs*): *8.1 sec* (0-60); *16.2 sec* @ *86.8 mph* (MT May'11)

...in a *3200 lb.* vehicle, 0-60 mph in *6.7 seconds* indicates _roughly_ *198 hp* _at the wheels_ -- or something like *230-235 hp* _at the flywheel_...that's almost an additional *100 hp* from the 1.4LT!

...running NOX too?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I think that I need to know what Vincent says about the tune. I don't know of they are pushing that much on the motor. If they are then wow!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I tried this the other day with a less-than-accurate stop watch. Traction Control off and on both gave me the same results:

0-60 in *8.1 seconds*. I have the trifecta tune, standard 22 psi. Filled up with 91 Octane fuel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I should hook up my old Passport g-timer and try to get a 0-60 time with one of these when the weather gets better. Hard to get a good launch in 10 degree weather. 

I test drove both the auto LT1 and the manual ECO, and the manual felt significantly faster. I ended up buying the Manual Eco, which I'm having fun driving. That says a bit considering I replaced a mid-13 second (1/4 mile) car for my daily driver.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I should hook up my old Passport g-timer and try to get a 0-60 time with one of these when the weather gets better. Hard to get a good launch in 10 degree weather.
> 
> I test drove both the auto LT1 and the manual ECO, and the manual felt significantly faster. I ended up buying the Manual Eco, which I'm having fun driving. That says a bit considering I replaced a mid-13 second (1/4 mile) car for my daily driver.


I replaced my 12.8 sec car (see below). man do i miss that speed


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> I replaced my 12.8 sec car (see below). man do i miss that speed


Ha, I've driven a few of those! Nice little cars. Mine was an L67 swapped 95 Regal with a mod list the size of my leg. Lowered on custom coilovers, headers, 3.4 pulley, etc. Lots of fun. 

I'm still keeping it though as a project car, which is all its ever been. I decided that daily driving your project car isn't the greatest idea.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll have to try it with my ScanGauge II's performance functions. It'll do a 0-whenever you let off, with elapsed time recorded every 10 mph. 

I've noticed that while my Eco is a bit of a slug off the line, it's much quicker once it's moving. Accelerating in 3rd gear at 40 mph is very fast. It makes passing the 40 in a 55 slowpokes a blast.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

0-60 seems like 2 days to me.... if that bother you, you have the wrong car.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Seems like there is a lot of misinformation out there. Accroding to zeroto60times.com the eco is much faster 

Chevy Cruze 0 to 60 mph and Quarter Mile Times
2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ (Manual) 0-60 mph 8.8
2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 0-60 mph 9.3 Quarter Mile 17.0
2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco (Manual) 0-60 mph 7.9 Quarter Mile 16.1 
2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco (Auto) 0-60 mph 9.7


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tjax said:


> Seems like there is a lot of misinformation out there. Accroding to zeroto60times.com the eco is much faster
> 
> Chevy Cruze 0 to 60 mph and Quarter Mile Times
> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ (Manual) 0-60 mph 8.8
> ...


He'll if those are stock; going off that time bracket (2011 Chevy Cruze Eco m6) there must be somthing wrong with either my tuned engine and Sri or me.....lol










Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Booster2005 (2 mo ago)

slecyk said:


> Maybe with a rolling start. Somebody try it. Highly doubt you get mid 8 in a bone stock cruze.


 I just got 7.8 bone stock with a throttle controller and boosted launch


----------



## Booster2005 (2 mo ago)

Booster2005 said:


> I just got 7.8 bone stock with a throttle controller and boosted launch


----------



## RandomIdoit (24 d ago)

Sounds about right including trifecta + aftermarket intake


----------



## Booster2005 (2 mo ago)

RandomIdoit said:


> Sounds about right including trifecta + aftermarket intake


I am not tuned yet thatz with simply an intake


----------

